

How a data corruption problem made me more confident about Cassandra - giltotherescue
http://gilhildebrand.com/afterthought/2011/04/how-a-data-corruption-problem-made-me-more-confident-about-cassandra/

======
larvae
Great insight into the triumph and the small tragedies of using bleeding edge
tech!

